# Fancy Goldfish in Grow out 80 Gal.



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

:bigsmile: I'm so Excited :bigsmile:

Finally found some fancy Goldfish to fill my Fish Acquisition Syndrome

2x Black Ranchu
1x Black Moor
3x Oranda 
1x Ryukin

Thank you Fish Addicts - cant wait for these guys to get huge!


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

How much were these guys?


----------

